# Black hair algae cure/prevention?



## njparton (Feb 7, 2004)

I've got an ever increasing problem with black hair algae growing on all the leaves of my plants. A few weeks ago I bought 2 SAE's and 4 Ottos to try and keep it under control, but they aren't as effective as I'd hoped. 

My plec and CAE (which has disappeared presume eaten by my catfish) never touched it.

It there a cure or prevention for this kind of algae or do I just have to keep removing it by hand?

My water params are all sensible:

Ammonia & nitrite = 0
pH = 6
Temp = 26 C

I used to let nitrates reach 70 mg/l before I did a water change, I now do it more frequently at 30-40 mg/l.

I light the tank with 3 x 25W tubes (powerglo, aquaglo, dayglo) for 10h/day and it doesn't receive direct sunlight.

The substrate is a fluorite/gravel mix (50:50) with an API root tab per plant once every few months.

Any ideas?


----------



## brookline45 (Jan 8, 2004)

Your nitrates are extremely high for a planted tank. That is most likely the root cause of the algae. Most shoot for 10mg/l max and the plants will eat it up pretty fast. Your tank is badly overstocked and that is probably keeping your nitrates high.


----------



## njparton (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm aware the tank is overstocked, that's why I also over-filter it. I intend to get rid of my largest catfish and maybe a few others...

Not sure about the nitrate statement though as I've read in several well respected publications that up to 70 mg/l nitrate will not be detrimental to fish health, but beneficial to plant health.

I can't imagine that keeping nitrates down to 10 mg/l permanently will aid the growth of plants?

Also, if the nitrate levels in the tank are too high - why don't I get problems with green algae?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

To have green algae problems you have to have phosphate available along with the nitrates.

Do you dose Iron or other micro nutrients?


----------



## njparton (Feb 7, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> To have green algae problems you have to have phosphate available along with the nitrates.
> 
> Do you dose Iron or other micro nutrients?


Funnily enough I've just bought a PO4 test kit and can't believe the levels in both my tap water (2.5 - 5 mg/l) and tank (>5 mg/l).

The leaflet with the kit says ideallythere should be <1 mg/l in the tank to avoid excess algae and any high levels could be due to the high levels of phosphates in dried fish food.

Given that my tap water has up to 5 mg/l PO4, I've decided to invest in an RO unit...


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

njparton said:


> Given that my tap water has up to 5 mg/l PO4, I've decided to invest in an RO unit...


Sounds like a plan, an expensive one though. Once you get those nitrate/phosphate levels to a 10:1 ratio you will find you will have much better luck controlling algae.

Matt


----------



## njparton (Feb 7, 2004)

corigan said:


> njparton said:
> 
> 
> > Given that my tap water has up to 5 mg/l PO4, I've decided to invest in an RO unit...
> ...


Well I've got a 3 stage RO unit for £50 so it could be a good investment. Just need to install it now and get it producing :roll:


----------

